# NEWBIE...150 Gallon Freshwater tank New Setup Help



## brianc0428 (Nov 1, 2007)

I am in the process of putting together my first big tank. I would like assistance in setting it up right the first time. I will give you an idea of the fish that will be in it. And the current items that I have. Any Suggestions for other necessary equipment would be greatly appreciated.

Fish
1 Iridescent shark, 3 Gouramis, 1 common Pleco and 3 pictus catfish.

I currently have 2 Fluval filters a 405 & an FX5. What should I do for heater inline or glass tube? I was planning on buying the Coralife sl65 air pump. Will that be enough? Is an under the gravel filter a good idea or should I do something else? Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance. 

Brian


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey Brian, welcome to the forum. Great to see somebody from Connecticut. I'm in West Hartford.

Sounds like a neat set-up you have. I'm curious, how big is the iridescent shark and pleco?

For the set-up the filtration sounds like it will be enough. The 405 filters 225 gallons per hour (gph) and the FX5 (nice filter) has 925 gph, in total, 1150. So that means your aquariums water is completely turned over roughly 7 and a half times every hour, which isn't too shabby. I think you'll be fine, but adding another fluval 405, or something like it wouldn't hurt. 

For the heaters, I have never had an in-line heater, only submersible glass, so it's up to you...maybe someone else can give you tips on that. I would advise you to think about getting 2 heaters though, in case one fails. 

The Coralife sl65 air pump is a pretty heavy duty pump, seems like it should suffice.

I would not bother with an under gravel filter, they are prone to problems with clogging, and cleaning can be a huge hassle. I'd just stick with power, wet/dry, and canister filters.

Have you thought about using power-heads? In larger aquariums, sometimes not enough water movement can be a problem. The power-heads will disperse water more efficiently throughout the aquarium, and the more exposed to the surface will increase oxygen levels of the tank.

Do you have other basic requirements, such as a liquid test kit for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate? How about water dechlorinator? You'll need that. Water changes will need to be done fairly often in a tank with fish like that, the shark and pleco could grow over a foot long and they produce massive waste. Do you have a water changing method established? Personally, I use the Python gravel vac for mine.

What foods to you have to give the fish?


----------



## brianc0428 (Nov 1, 2007)

JouteiMike,
Thanks for the reply. I have a couple questions. So you are recomending I get another canister filter? I am planning on getting 2 of the Hydor ETH 300W heaters. Do you like the Aqua Clear 901 Power head? I guess i would need 2 of those. I have the water tests kits. I have a frankenstiened gravel vac. I currently am feeding waffers and TetraPro Flakes. Suggestions with brand for additions are greatly appreciated. 
Brian


----------



## brianc0428 (Nov 1, 2007)

I took your advice and sold the Fluval 405 and bought another FX5. I am also shopping around for 2 AquaClear Power Head "110". Thanks again for all the help. Any other suggestions??


----------



## Fast351 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm new to this too, so don't take my word as gospel, but...

I put a Hydor ETH-301 heater on my 125, and after the first couple days of warming the tank from the well water temp of 51 to 78, it hasn't moved even 1/10th of a degree. Every time I look it's at 77.9 degrees.

I bought it because I'm not a fan of having stuff hanging off the tank or in the tank where you can see it. This heater is neatly hidden under the tank, and does it's job.


----------



## brianc0428 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I am going to pick two up. Greatly appreciate the info.


----------

